# which visa and documents?



## Need_help (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello
I'm Indian citizen married with Bulgarian (EU National) and I have 1 year residence card.
we both want to shift to Germany. I'm just wondering which visa I have to apply and what documents I need.

Thank you in advance for your time and information.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Foreign spouses of EU citizens are entitled to reside in Germany with their partner. Ask the embassy about formalities and paperwork!


----------

